# 3d models



## nokoj (May 17, 2008)

see my homepage

3dartstudio.page.tl

Best regards


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Very nice work Noko

http://3dartstudio.page.tl/
http://3dartstudio.page.tl/

=========



nokoj said:


> see my homepage
> 
> 3dartstudio.page.tl
> 
> Best regards


----------



## rstermer (Apr 22, 2008)

nokoj said:


> see my homepage
> 
> 3dartstudio.page.tl
> 
> Best regards


Nokoj- Could you describe how your 
Easter eggs were made?
rstermer


----------



## nokoj (May 17, 2008)

*easter egg*

I turn on my lathe wood egg and i create orthodox model in my cnc milling machine.When finis that proces i made silicon ruber or latex mold for pouring plaster.


----------



## DougO (Jan 4, 2006)

Very nice looking work nokoj.


----------

